# I-2 nursing home



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Ifc 2002 and ? edition of lfie saftey code

Have not done a nursing home in along time.

Code appears to either do system smokes in the corridor or just in the sleeping rooms.

Just want to confirm I am reading that correctly.

I guess my question with a blur between nursing home and assisted living say in the same building ( and entire building being labeled as an "I-2", would you still call it and "I" or would you go ahead and require smokes in both corridor and sleeping rooms????

No cooking facilities in the individual rooms.

In the old day weren't they required in both???    Just wonder why no smokes required in a sleeping area.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

IBC 407.3 (2006) smokes in corridors and spaces permitted to be open to corridors OR in patient rooms with indicator lights in the corridor.  Not required in both.  The intent is to alert nursing staff so doors can be closed.  There is also an exception when automatic door closers are provided.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

NFPA 101, 2006

Chapter 32 New Residential Board and Care Occupancies

32.2.3.4.3 Smoke Alarms.

32.2.3.4.3.1   Approved smoke alarms shall be provided in accordance with 9.6.2.9.

9.6.2.9 Smoke Alarms.

9.6.2.9.1    Where required by another section of this Code, single-station and multiple-station smoke alarms shall be in accordance with NFPA 72, National Fire Alarm Code. System smoke detectors in accordance with NFPA 72 and arranged to function in the same manner as single-station or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be permitted in lieu of smoke alarms.

9.6.2.9.2    Smoke alarms, other than battery-operated devices as permitted by other sections of this Code, or battery-operated devices complying with 9.6.1.3 and the low-power wireless system requirements of NFPA 72, National Fire Alarm Code, shall receive their operating power from the building electrical system.

9.6.2.9.3*   In new construction, where two or more smoke alarms are required within a dwelling unit, suite of rooms, or similar area, they shall be arranged so that operation of any smoke alarm shall cause the alarm in all smoke alarms within the dwelling unit, suite of rooms, or similar area to sound, unless otherwise permitted by the following:

     (1) The requirement of 9.6.2.9.3 shall not apply where permitted by another section of this Code.

     (2) The requirement of 9.6.2.9.3 shall not apply to configurations that provide equivalent distribution of the alarm signal.

32.2.3.4.3.2    Smoke alarms shall be installed on all levels, including basements but excluding crawl spaces and unfinished attics.

32.2.3.4.3.3    Additional smoke alarms shall be installed in all living areas, as defined in 3.3.17.5.

3.3.17.5 Living Area.   Any normally occupiable space in a residential occupancy, other than sleeping rooms or rooms that are intended for combination sleeping/living, bathrooms, toilet compartments, kitchens, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces, and similar areas.

32.2.3.4.3.4    Each sleeping room shall be provided with an approved smoke alarm in accordance with 9.6.2.9.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Residential Board and Care is not the same as a nursing home.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Yea I know but the OP said assisted living also and I didn't want to post everything from Health care since you covered IBC


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

I missed the reference to assisted.  My bad   Good catch


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

No problem, you’re quicker to the draw and I just finished it off


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Just so you know: When you adopt the 2009 IFC, automatic sprinkler protection in all existing Group I-2 occupancies is a retroactive requirement.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Sorry I mixed vodka and gin.

This is more of a general question.

What I am looking at is an existing I-2 nursing home that is adding on more I-2.

It just looks more like an assited living.

There is no cooking in the rooms,

But you walk thorugh a door off the corridor into a living room area, and then there are two seperate bedrooms off the living area with doors.

I see the present code gives you a choice of placing detectors, but it seems like in sleeping areas there should still be a requirement for them.

would have to battle I code and NfPA 101, to old for that.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

I-2 Nursing Homes have 24 hour trained staff.  The intent is that they will respond and close doors to minimize migration of smoke.  The smoke can be detected either in the room or in the corridor as it leaves the room  Either way, staff will be able to close the door to the room of origin before the corridor become untenable.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Coug Dad

yea but

in this set up you are in a bedroom with a door closed, and the smoke would have to get from ther through the door into the living area through another door and then into the corridor where the smoke detector is.

not sure if the code maker guru's had a set up like this in mind


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

NFPA 101 requires a smoke detector in any intervening room between a patient sleeping room and the corridor.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Coug Dad

Am I missing the intervening room requirement for detectors??::::

18.3.4.5 Detection.

18.3.4.5.1 General. Detection systems, where required, shall be in accordance with Section 9.6.

18.3.4.5.2 Detection in Spaces Open to Corridors. See 18.3.6.1.

18.3.4.5.3* Nursing Homes. An approved automatic smoke detection system shall be installed in corridors throughout smoke compartments containing patient sleeping rooms and in spaces open to corridors as permitted in nursing homes by 18.3.6.1, unless otherwise permitted by the following:

(1) 	Corridor systems shall not be required where each patient sleeping room is protected by an approved smoke detection system.

(2) 	Corridor systems shall not be required where patient room doors are equipped with automatic door-closing devices with integral smoke detectors on the room side installed in accordance with their listing, provided that the integral detectors provide occupant notification.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

NFPA 101 (2006) Section 18.2.5.5.2.   IBC has the exception allowing intervening rooms, but did not include the smoke detector specified in NFPA 101.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Coug Dad

""bow, bow,bow,bow,bow"""

may the code guru's grant you three wishes.

18.2.5.5.2  Exit access from a patient sleeping room with not more than eight patient beds shall be permitted to pass through one intervening room to reach an exit access corridor, provided that the intervening room is equipped with an approved automatic smoke detection system in accordance with Section 9.6.

I never saw a wild thing sorry for itself. A bird will fall frozen dead from a bough without ever having felt sorry for itself


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home



> It just looks more like an assited living. There is no cooking in the rooms,
> 
> But you walk thorugh a door off the corridor into a living room area, and then there are two seperate bedrooms off the living area with doors.


If it smells like a duck.........

Just my humble opinion but won't the BO classify the addition as an I-1 and if so.......



> would have to battle I code and NfPA 101, to old for that.


Since you still can’t get them for an I-1 [907.2.6.1] either due to the sprinkler exception.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

FMWB,

It depends upon what kind of "duck" license you have


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

Understood, we have seen this type of arrangement in the past four additions to our 4 nursing homes and these facilities have been required by the state to obtain additional license for a combination facility.  The facilities don't mind the additional license since this is a trend in our state for one stop shopping.  Get them in in Wing B and move them into Wing C when necesasary and begin collecting sooner.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

I have one that over the last year has added five different additions. The Dp has more terms for the types or stages of care then ducks on the pond. My response is put in the smokes!


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: I-2 nursing home

rjj

What section of the code are you using to require smoke detectors?


----------

